# Now that ARS season is about to close....



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

...(and Lord knows when it will be open again), what is your opinion on the "new" stringent red snapper regs we're being forced to endure?

Personally, I was skeptical (understatement) about what would happen. I thought snapper fishing would be about the same as it had been for the last 25 years, but with just less fish in the box. I was wrong!

Instead, I've seen people in small boats catching snapper -- BIG snapper -- on public numbers that are usually fished out within two days of the season opening. I've seen the average snapper in the box go from about two pounds to about six or eight pounds, with more fish over 15 pounds than ever.

In other words, it's been a boon to the recreational boater/fisherman. Charter boats, not so much, as they have to struggle to fill up their hours on the water after limiting out on ARS in the first hour every day. With amberjack and grouper closed, this leaves only king mackeral, triggers, mingos and the stray black snapper to take up the slack.

I also hate that amberjack and grouper are closed when ARS season is open. Hopefully, this closure will have the same effect as the snapper closures, and when it's open again, everyone will be "on the fish" in easy to find and get-to places.

What's your opinion?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I know AJs open back up first of August, but when does Gag open??


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I know AJs open back up first of August, but when does Gag open??


Gag closed indefinitely


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait till your out there fishing, having to throw a fish back because they are 'endangered' while a commercial fisherman is next to you with a huge long line, bringing them up by the hundreds. 

It's all about who has the money.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gags re-open September 15th I heard.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Gags re-open September 15th I heard.


 
Lets put it this way, I will believe it when I see it. They said initially they were closing Gags with 186 days restrictions with a possible 182 day to follow if necessary. They also did that with Red Snapper on the East Coast. 186 days rolled around, they added the 182 days on top. That came and went and they added 3 months on top of that. They then said because Red Snapper are depleted from Stuart to Key West we are going to have to close Red Snapper for 30 years, yes you heard me 30 years. Now anyone who has ever fishied those waters, knows Red Snapper have never been plentiful down ther so that was just some more of their hocus pocus to add to their smoke and mirror show. The simple facts are they are going to do whatever they please and it doesn't matter who sqwaks or how laud they sqwak either. It is merely another case of GOVERNMENT GONE WILD. It is time to FIRE EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM AND START FROM SCRATCH. My local dog catcher could do a better job, at least he has held down a real job instead of carreer politician.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Gags are open from Sept. 16 - Nov. 15th.

http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/groupers/gulf-grouper/


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Lets put it this way, I will believe it when I see it. They said initially they were closing Gags with 186 days restrictions with a possible 182 day to follow if necessary. They also did that with Red Snapper on the East Coast. 186 days rolled around, they added the 182 days on top. That came and went and they added 3 months on top of that. They then said because Red Snapper are depleted from Stuart to Key West we are going to have to close Red Snapper for 30 years, yes you heard me 30 years. Now anyone who has ever fishied those waters, knows Red Snapper have never been plentiful down ther so that was just some more of their hocus pocus to add to their smoke and mirror show. The simple facts are they are going to do whatever they please and it doesn't matter who sqwaks or how laud they sqwak either. It is merely another case of GOVERNMENT GONE WILD. It is time to FIRE EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM AND START FROM SCRATCH. My local dog catcher could do a better job, at least he has held down a real job instead of carreer politician.


+10000:2guns:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What is the point of going out (that's just my thought bubble) until at least AJ season is open?

I think this is the way the PTB want it. I also wonder about all of the legal, but "undersized" snapper that were thrown back over the last month or so and what their survival rate will be. Create a crisis and justify your existence...I wish I could live that way.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

When AJ does open I think you can only keep one per person. Not a lot to look forward to but better than nothing


----------



## Pdash (Apr 14, 2011)

I had the luxury of tagging snapper with FWC researchers before the season opened. The information that I gathered from them for the change in rules is caused by the oil spill. Their research from other oil spills show a 5 year decline in fish population for an area hit by an oil spill. It basically wipes out that years breeding. 

Since fishing halted last year due to the oil spill, it makes since to see bigger fish and more abundant fish. However, last years class of babies is "doomed" as was put by FWC guy. 

As for the said changes in the law. I believe it is all smoke and mirrors about stuart-keys reason. That is an easy way to close snapper season with out blaming BP. If the government would have came out and said we have to limit snapper season because of the BP oil spill then we would have wanted more than Tony Hayward's head on a stick. We would all want BP to pay more and probably to the point that it is parted and sold to other businesses. The way it should be!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been seeing fish this large and this abundant well before the BP oil spill.


----------

